# Kaptarlift



## T.Smith (Aug 26, 2009)

Anyone have any experience with one of these hive lifters


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

I have no experience with one, but for those that would like more info, here is an English language site with some details and a video:
http://beetime.eu/beehive-lift-kaptarlift/

Here is a page in Hungarian that appears to be from the manufacturer: http://www.kaptarlift.hu/


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Wonder what they cost and who distributes them in USA.


----------



## Jerry T Indiana (Apr 7, 2014)

This link shows they are now avaliable in Canada and the US. If you click the buy one link it states it ships from Ohio. It also gives an Ohio number and address.. 
Price listed is 1350. 00 for the manual and 3200.00 for the electric


http://www.hivelifter.com/


----------



## Jerry T Indiana (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm Googling the business name I found on his Facebook page that in April of 2015 he became the exclusive USA distributor of these.


----------



## Brandy (Dec 3, 2005)

I have both the manual and the tall electric... Figured if I was bringing one over 2 would be better... The problem with both is the grippers... Not sure how he carries the guy around on the top of the deeps for advertising, but no way, at least with either of mine... Tall one tips forward and I lost one trying to bottom super... If you grip onto the hive body, and then use the straps that your added to keep everything together, lid, bottom board, hive bodies, around the frame and handles, then you can carry the hive body... But the grippers only grip at the back 2" of a hive, so alllll the weight is falling down and forward... I have telescoping covers which makes getting the grippers further into the sides of the hive body or super very difficult. Would I get either of them again, don't think so...


----------



## Jerry T Indiana (Apr 7, 2014)

Brandy thanks for the info 
I did not realize the electric one was taller.


----------



## Brandy (Dec 3, 2005)

I wanted the taller since I can go 5 or more supers... It could go anyway you wanted it...


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

35 years ago the beekeeper I was working for had something similar. We loaded bbls of honey into a semi with it from a 20 foot ramp


----------



## Brandy (Dec 3, 2005)

Then I would make a trip to go get it!!

A couple other things I would add... The manual has the wheels closer together.. If your on uneven terrain that makes the pivot point around that downhill wheel, and think "wheelies" with full supers.... The electric has the wheels further apart which is better, but on uneven terrain if the drive wheel cannot make solid contact your Out of Luck...


----------



## Live Oak (Oct 11, 2008)

Guess I missed this thread. Realizing it is a bit dated I figured it may help others who may be interested. I have the tall manual Kaptarlift. The wheels can be set close on the inside or wide on the outside of the frame. I set mine wide for better stability holding hive boxes while I am working on the box underneath. I really like mine. I had a severe arm injury and Kaptarlift kept me in the beekeeper game. The Kaptarlift is a very high quality peice of equipment and will last a long time. The one thing I do NOT like about it is the cable operated lift. The spool the cable is wound on is far too small and causes the cable to kink up and jump off the pulley if you store the Kaptarlift with the cable all wound up on the spool. I always unwind mine to the lowest possible level and bungee cord the clamp carriage down with a good bit of tension to pull on the cable and keep it straight and unkinked for the next time I use it. 

Lajos has already designed a chain drive for the standard height Kaptarlift and I believe he will eventually come out with a chain drive lift for the tall Kaptarlift as well. A chain drive would be soooooooooooo much better.


----------



## D.Chep (Mar 1, 2019)

There is a company in the US who make the beehive lift. It's cheaper than Kaptarlift and you don't need to buy it outside of the US. https://beehivelifters.com


----------

